# dirted 10gal



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

after what seems like ten years since my 118gallon, I have decided to give this another try during covid. So I set up a planted tank with an old 10 gallon. so far so good, would like to know what yall think. 



started with a lot of drift wood and rock, took the rock hard scape out and a few wood to make room for the plants/light.


----------



## martelvis (Oct 31, 2015)

tranceaddict said:


> after what seems like ten years since my 118gallon, I have decided to give this another try during covid. So I set up a planted tank with an old 10 gallon. so far so good, would like to know what yall think.
> 
> started with a lot of drift wood and rock, took the rock hard scape out and a few wood to make room for the plants/light.


 All I can say is WOW, looks great.


----------

